# Cancun Fishing



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

We had a great time fishing.  Here's a few pics from two of the three charter trips we took. I"ve got no pics from the 3rd charter. It was a night fishing trip & we didn't have a flash on the camera. If you want to see bigger pics, click on the thumbnail size & a fresh window will pop up.

Fighting my 55 lb. Amberjack...does it look like I'm having fun????


Here's the fish while it's still fresh & pretty....




And the day's catch.....16 Amberjack between 5 anglers.


All that fish and we went home hungry. Amberjack is not the best eating fish, in Mexico...The larger ones tend to get worms. The charter captain told us they give the fish to the poor.

Here's my hubby Mike posing with MY fish. EVERYONE on the trip posed with MY fish! 


Me & my lifetime biggest fish....(beat out last year's 50 lb grouper)


Here's some of the fish from our 2nd charter. We got more amberjack, red snapper, trigger fish, wahoo & grouper (small ones).




This time, we took some trigger fish, snapper & grouper back to the resort with us. The grilled it up and put it on this huge platter with some veggies & dipping sauces. Was it ever GOOD!!!

The nighttime charter was interesting. From the website, it was listed as a "party boat/deep sea fishing" expedition & I expected about 15-20 people. When we got there, I asked the check-in lady how many were coming. She told me 7 people had booked. Well, departure time came & there were only 4 of us, two couples.....on a 55 foot boat! They still took us out and we went fishing for about 1-1/2 hours. Then...the guy from the other couple got sooo violently ill, he offered to refund our money if we'd go back in. Seeing that I've felt like that before, we just said we'd go back without the refund. You can pay far more than the $65/head we paid for just a 2 hour boat ride there, plus they prepared the fish we caught and made us dinner on the way back in. Cerviche with 1/2-hour-old fish can't be beat. They added home-made tortilla chips & fresh mixed veggies (chayote squash & carrots). TASTY!

All in all, we had a great time...except for my hubby's health issues (mild heart attack). And, he's home now and recuperating.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip. You seem pretty calm about the whole "mild heart attack" part of the story though!


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow that report made me really hungry. Glad your man's doing better.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

NittanyDoug said:


> Sounds like a great trip. You seem pretty calm about the whole "mild heart attack" part of the story though!


Doug, he has a history of heart problems and cancer in remission...I did my "falling apart" when it first came to light. Now, we recognize the symptoms, get the treatment and go on with the rest of the life we've been granted. I've come to terms with his conditions...as has he.
Thanks for the concern shown though, it's appreciated.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I think it's great that you and your man can enjoy times like that. My wife isn't a huge hunting/fishing fan. She'll go but it's mainly to appease me. On our anniversary trip to Cabo last september we had a charter boat to ourselves (and the crew) and we ended up with 4 dorado (biggest was a beautiful 45" bull) and 3 striped marlin from 80" to almost 100".
I have video of her fighting a marlin for over 20 minutes. It was one of my best fishing trips ever because she was there.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

looks like you had a great time! isn't that how it always happens, the women catch the biggest fish and the guys all brag for her.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah...it's great to share interests with your SO or spouse. I'm probably the bigger hunting geek, we're about equal on fishing & he's the bigger drag racing fan, but we compromise most of the time. Sometimes the events coincide & then we just split up & do the ones we like better. 
Marlin.....that must have been a thrill! We were hoping to lay into some sailfish, they were just starting to pick them up when we were there...but no such luck.


----------



## lovethewoods (Nov 30, 2007)

"Here's my hubby Mike posing with MY fish. EVERYONE on the trip posed with MY fish! "



That is Soooo Funny!:lol::lol:
Awesome fish!!


----------

